# First time experiencing vandalism



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

Well, it finally happened. You hear about acts of vandalism, but never expect it to happen to you. Someone smeared this thick greenish blue grease on all my door handles and left a big glob of it on the passenger door. I think its some kind of bearing grease based on the smell. Luckily it came off pretty easy with some soapy water. I have ceramic coating on the car which probably helped it come off. I don't have sentry mode on, but from now on I will. Lesson learned, I guess. There doesn't appear to be any scratches, but I need to go over the car again to closely inspect just to make sure. 

TL DR: There are idiots out there. Turn on sentry mode.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ugh. Sorry to hear that.

At least it sounds like non-damaging vandalism. Hopefully just some bored kids doing stupid things.


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

garsh said:


> Ugh. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> At least it sounds like non-damaging vandalism.


For sure. Still have to get all the gunk out from behind the handles, but I'll do that after work. All things considered though, just glad it wasn't like they key'd my car or something permanent.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

Sorry that happened but good that it was non-damaging. Def turn on Sentry!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Is there a poll on how many owners experienced vandalism, or some other form of mistreatment, as a result of being a Tesla owner?

This is bears a huge cause of hesitation for me personally to buy a Tesla since the cars are being targeted quite frequently by haters.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

JasonF said:


> This is bears a huge cause of hesitation for me personally to buy a Tesla since the cars are being targeted quite frequently by haters.


Park farther away. Vandals are usually too lazy to walk that far.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Is there a poll on how many owners experienced vandalism, or some other form of mistreatment, as a result of being a Tesla owner?
> 
> This is bears a huge cause of hesitation for me personally to buy a Tesla since the cars are being targeted quite frequently by haters.


I think that the attention being given cases of vandalism is much the same as how every Tesla fire makes _international_ news. Also, we're a smaller segment of vehicle owners (comparatively) that tend to be closer knit, taking parts in forums like we are here and sharing our good/bad experiences.

I would like to think that the percent chance of vandalism on a Tesla is no greater than any other vehicle ...but I _definitely know_ that the odds of you hearing about vandalism on a single Tesla via news outlets or Electrek type websites is guaranteed.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Is there a poll on how many owners experienced vandalism, or some other form of mistreatment, as a result of being a Tesla owner?


How would you know if something results from being a Tesla owner?


----------

